# Teaching in Qatar 2014



## Nicola1 (May 11, 2014)

Hello,

Is there any primary/secondary school teachers off to Qatar august/September 2014?

For teachers with experience working in Qatar what are the pros and cons of working in Qatar?


----------



## Ibbi_D (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm moving to Doha in August to be a TIF in an IB high school.


----------



## Nicola1 (May 11, 2014)

Great, have you worked abroad before? Are you going on your own or with family?


----------



## Ibbi_D (Jul 5, 2014)

I have not works abroad no, though several close friends teach in various countries around the world. I had a good thing in a school here, so held back from going for a few years. I am gong on my own, how about you? The expat community is enormous in Qatar (so friends and family tell me), so there will be no issues in meeting people.


----------



## Nicola1 (May 11, 2014)

I have never worked abroad before either. I know people have been on holiday near Qatar eg Dubai and liked it. I have heard good things about working abroad so I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Ibbi_D (Jul 5, 2014)

Friends and old colleagues who work/ed in the Middle East tell me that it Qatar is slightly more conservative than its UAE neighbour. Though the opportunity to practically triples ones salary, travel and gain a tan (!) is too good to think avoid.

Did you get recruited at the CIS job fair in January?


----------



## Nicola1 (May 11, 2014)

No I did not get recruited set the CIS fair in London. Will you be living in doha?


----------



## Ibbi_D (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeah, most likely around the Education City end of the city. Arriving mid-August in 40-50 degree heat! Ouch!


----------



## Nicola1 (May 11, 2014)

I know...ouch indeed!


----------



## Ibbi_D (Jul 5, 2014)

Have you visited before? There doesn't look a great deal to do there, though it is a stones throw away from many other countries. And it does look to have a pretty impressive array of shops!


----------



## Nicola1 (May 11, 2014)

No I haven't been before. Where I live now in England there is not much to do. Will be a great experience and I do like shopping!


----------

